# How long does your butterflies-in-your-stomach last?



## amorris

How long in a r/s with your SO that you still feel those butterflies in your stomach?

Is it true that people in long r/s dont have those feelings anymore?

Well, I've been in a r/s with my bf for almost 2 years now! I had it the first 3 months of our r/s when we're out on a date, everything makes me really excited and leaves me a tingling feeling.. And long story short, we had some issues and broke up after a year of our r/s and got back together again the month after and I did not have those feelings until about 6 months later and then I started having those butterfly feeling in my stomach again whenever I'm about to see him.. up till now


----------



## Aprill

6 years I still have them every once in a while.


----------



## pinksugar

wow really? I got really nervous/excited for the first 2 months of most of my relationships, but then I was just happy to see them, I didn't get the tingles.

I actually find them a little bit unpleasant so I guess it's a good thing!


----------



## Adrienne

Scientifically, studies shown they last 2 years lol? Personally, I used to get them initially but I still get them from time to time nowadays. But it's not the full butterflies-in-your-stomach effect, it's more of a swell of pride where I literally just feel satisfied.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon

my boyfriend lives a while away from me during the school year, and even though we have been dating for over a year i still get the butterflies when i see him since it is such a treat for me


----------



## Lucy

8 months in, i still get them when he gives me his really big smile



awwwww


----------



## Solimar

It's been 2+ years for me and my man, and I will say that I still get them sometimes. I mean, it comes intermitently, between the obsession with the TV, and constantly leaving the bathroom disgusting =P I don't feel the way I used to. I think moving in together does that. I have not felt real butterflies since 8 months into the relationship. But I still feel ALL love in the world. He truly is the best, even after we've fallen and been in love.


----------



## Jordan0326

I've been with my boyfriend for 8 years and right now going through a lot and as u can imagine being together that long its like a roller coaster things are real good then boring and flat and its just up and down up and down. 8 years together and let me tell u we've been through hell in this relationship. and i still seem to get butterflies even now when i think of him or see him.


----------



## amorris

Originally Posted by *Jordan0326* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've been with my boyfriend for 8 years and right now going through a lot and as u can imagine being together that long its like a roller coaster things are real good then boring and flat and its just up and down up and down. 8 years together and let me tell u we've been through hell in this relationship. and i still seem to get butterflies even now when i think of him or see him. awww that is really sweet jordan! and wow to 8 years!


----------



## -Chelsey-

I still get them every now and then after 4 1/2 years.


----------



## Andi

IÂ´m in a long distance relationhip, have been for the past 3 years. So I get butterflies everytime we see each other, and we fall in love allover again each time. IÂ´m sure itÂ´ll be weird to lose that feeling once we live together, but the love will still be there.


----------



## Asimina

mine is 5 years now..although i dont see him that much and we arent together we still talk and see each other but for this last 5 years i always fele butterfly's when we meet!


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses

I've been with my boyfriend for a year and a half now, I still get them. I am just so in love with him and feel like I've found my other half, the feeling makes me excited every time I'm with him. After a day at work I cannot wait to get home and see him. I don't think he gets the tingles any more though, he's a lot more reserved than me and not overly cuddly or anything. Which can make me a bit sad when I just want to cuddle for a bit but I know how much he loves me so it's not really an issue.


----------



## Freeze

My boyfriend and I have been together for about 14 months now. It's a weird one 'cause we were friends for 4 or 5 years before we got together so it wasn't like he was this amazing new guy who I knew nothing about and couldn't wait to get to know. Hard to explain what I mean without sounding like a b!tch, 'cause that's not what I'm getting at - I love him to pieces and always fancied him, haha, but d'you know what I mean? I get excited still when we see each other, but I don't get the funny physical butterflies feeling really.

Haha I just read that back to myself and I do sound really nasty. It's not like that at all. It's just we were good friends for so long beforehand it's just like it was before but with intimacy added in!


----------



## cherryblossom13

I never get them anymore :-(

I have been with my man for 3 years now, living together for two. I guess I had them for about a year. I miss it!


----------



## bella1342

I miss that feeling... greatest feeling ever! I do still get it once in awhile, but after kids not so much. It's just the excitement of being with a new person, and we're together awhile now.


----------



## Dalylah

We've been married 8 years and honestly, when we don't make official time for each other, it rarely happens. I find that having real dates, designated times for just us where we shut out the rest of the world really helps that silly tingly feeling show up. I love it when it does because it reminds me of all of the reasons I fell in love with him. Butterflies are good


----------



## Babygirl23

my boyfriend and i have been together 18 months, and I still get them.we met at work and everytime he came through the side door my heart would just flutter.even though it happens all the time, when im not expecting it, i still get butterflies when he walks through that door


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses

Just to update my post in this thread. I've been with my OH for two and a half years now and I still get butterflies. It just boils down to when you've found that person who gets you excited about the future together. That makes you want to get home and see them and carry on sharing everything together.


----------



## xjackie83

I've lived with my boyfriend for over a year now and we've been together for almost 2 years. There are still so many times where I get butterflies (basically anytime one of us comes home from work and I'm not in a bad mood) and other times when I'm so overwhelmed (in a good way) with love that I think my heart is going to explode.


----------



## cloudycandyx

My boyfriend and I have been together about 2 1/2 years now, and I still get those butterflies sometimes, although a lot less often than when we first started dating.


----------



## Dianerrs

My boyfriend and I were together almost two years before we broke up last month. The reason was basically just to back up, and slow down, because we were losing that spark (we'd just moved in together a few months before and were always snapping at each other etc).

Now that we're living apart again, we both actually get excited to see each other and miss the other when we're apart. He gives me butterflies like crazy again. It sort of feels more like when we first got together now.


----------

